
Red Dead Redemption 2 revisited: six months after the hype – By Film Crit Hulk - colinprince
https://www.polygon.com/2019/4/22/18298277/red-dead-redemption-2-review-rdr2-story-design-criticism
======
onlyfortoday2
yep sums up why this game sucks and why the gaming press sucks

